# Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?



## redwater20 (11. März 2015)

*Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Hallo erstmal 

Wir haben heute einen Hybrid M Vertrag bei der Telekom abgeschlossen... ^^ 
Da wir allerdings in einem Stahlbeton Haus leben, dachte ich, ich informiere mich schon mal im vor raus über mögliche externen LTE Antennen, die wir an den Speedport Hybrid anschließen können.
Kennt sich da einer aus und kann mir sagen welche Antennen dafür in Frage kommen? 

Unsere Telefonbuchse, steht im Gang, zum nächsten Fenster wären es ca. 5m, bis zur Terrasse wären es ca. 10-15m (möchte nicht bohren). 
Daraus ergibt sich auch folgende Frage:

Wie wäre es sinnvoller den Abstand zum Fenster oder zur Terrassse zu überbrücken?

1. Langes Telefonkabel (Ethernetkabel?) von Buchse zu Router. (Router steht am Fenster)?
2. Langes Kabel von externer Antenne zum Router (Router steht nah an der Buchse)?

Somit ergeben sich 3 Fragen, und ich hoffe ihr könntet mir sie beantworten. ^^

1. Welche externe LTE-Antenne für Speedport Hybrid? Gibt es etwas besonderes, was ich beachten muss?
2. Welche Anschlusskonstelation wäre sinvoller? 
3. Welche Kabel bräuchte ich bei der Situation 1. (Also Langes Telefonkabel? reicht das hier? edit: dieses hier ist vllt. besser ^^

Die Kosten für die Antenne sollten nicht über 100 € liegen. ^^ 
Danke schonmal


----------



## MaxRink (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

hat das Teil denn überhaupt nen Anschluss für ne externe Antenne? Und im zweifelsfall würde ich das Antennenkabel so kurz wie möglich halten.


----------



## redwater20 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Ja angeblich hat es 2 SMA Anschlüsse für externe Antennen.
Also eher ein langes Telefonkabel von Buchse zu Router. 

edit:
Würde diese Antenne passen?
Laut Telekom ist ihr Frequenzbereich bei 1800mhz und 2600mhz. Das heißt wenn ich diese hier, kaufen würde, hätte ich zumindest den 1800mhz Bereich abgedeckt. Oder?


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Eventuell mal schauen, in welche Richtung der Funkmast steht, dann kannst du die Antenne entsprechend ausrichten.


----------



## redwater20 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Also bei uns wäre die Position 13 Grad Nordost, ich hoffe nur das der nicht all zu weit weg steht. ^^ 
Also wenn ich mir die Preise so anschauen, für lange Antennenkabel, fällt die Frage nach der Anschlusskonstelation wahrscheinlich eh weg. ^^ 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Antenne. Sollte anscheinend den Frequenzbereich 800 und 1800 MHZ abdecken. 2600mhz ist anscheinend für 150mbit, welche ich ja nicht habe. Ich hoffe ich gebe das richtig wieder


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Am besten ein langes Gigabit Ethernetkabel zum Router, den ans Fenster und probieren ob es reicht. Kostet fast nix und ist schnell gemacht. Wenn das nicht reicht outdoor Antennen kaufen mit möglichst kurzen Kabeln und die Antennen nach draußen. Wenn das Antennenkabel zu lang ist, dann verliert man den Gewinn der besseren Antenne wieder im Kabel.


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Beim Speedport Hybrid sind 10m Anschlusskabel (Telefondose<->Router) mit dabei -. du hast also erstmal schon ein bisschen was zum probieren.

Solltest du doch Antennen dranmachen wollen sind 2 SMA Buchsen dran (Keine RP-SMA Stecker wie bei WLAN)  - dann gilt es ein möglichst kurze Antennenkabel zu nutzen, und auch keine billigen Kabel zu verwenden, sonst verlierst du den Antennengewinn wieder in der Dämpfung der Kabel. Und du brauchst natürlich 2 Antennen (MIMO)
Wegen der Frequenz musst du gucken was dein nächster Sendemast hat - bei mir sinds 800MHz.
Die Antenne solltest du auch genau für diese Frequenz kaufen, denn die Breitbandigen die alle Frequenzen können sind um Einiges schlechter.


----------



## CrAyZ77 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Es gibt ein 20m GS Kabel welches man bei der Telekom bestellen kann und dann somit von der TAE den Router schon etwas weg bewegen.
Eine Anleitung welche Antenne man braucht gibts unter Hybrid Antennen und VerfÃ¼gbarkeit

Und wie immer wird dort auch die Novero/Dabendorf/Funkwerk empfohlen.


----------



## nuhll (1. April 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Tipp, hol dir eine Antenne die alle LTE Frequenzen unterstützt, dann bist du IMMER auf der sicheren Seite.

Es ist immer besser das Antennenkabel möglichst kurz zu halten. Lan oder Telefon zu verlängern ist kein Problem!

Empfohlen im Telekom Forum wird folgendes.

Yagiwlan Hochleistungs LTE Richtfunk Antenne mit 800: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r (ist allerdings nur 800MHZ, also LTE bis 50Mbits hier gibts noch andere MHZ: Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: yagiwlan: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r)

Falls du verlängern musst:
2 x VerlÃ?ngerung Yagiwlan LTE KABEL VerlÃ?ngerungskabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Hab ich mir gerade bestellt. Die Interne Antenne ist für Highspeed nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen (10-25Mbits "nur", bei 3 Balken "ausreichend").

Der Jagiwlan ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig das beste was ich bisher im Internet gefunden habe (suche seit 2 Tagen)


----------



## cyberhofi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Tipp, hol dir eine Antenne die alle LTE Frequenzen unterstützt, dann bist du IMMER auf der sicheren Seite.



Das ist der größte Fehler überhaupt. Diese Breitbandantennen sind der größte Müll lieber eine Antenne kaufen die genau für die Frequenz gebaut ist die dein Funkmast hat, dann sind wesentlich höhere Gewinne drin.


----------



## nuhll (1. April 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

Nützt dir nur nichts wenn Sie dir dann LTE unterm arsch weg upgraden. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall das es eine Richtfunk ist.

Hier ists nochmal zusammengefasst:
Vorteile und Nachteile der einzelnen LTE Antennen Typen

(ich weiß nicht ob es auch Richtantennen für alle MHZ gibt)


----------



## cyberhofi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Externe LTE Antenne für Speedport Hybrid?*

das wird aber sofern man in der Innenstadt wohnt (wo Hybrid eh quatsch ist) kaum in absehbarer Zeit passieren.
Ich denke die 50€ machen einen dann auch nicht arm wenn man sich eine neue Antenne (besser gesagt 2) kaufen muss wenn irgendwann in paar Jahren der Mast umgebaut wird.
Dafür kann man sich dafür bis es so weit ist über einen rund doppelt so hohen Antennengewinn freuen zumal die Antenne weniger "Dreck" einfängt (WLAN, Handy etc.).

Richtantennen gibt es für alle Frequenzen. Zur Not kann auch jeder der ein Lineal und einen Lötkolben besitzt und etwas Draht biegen kann sich selbst eine Antenne bauen.
Meine Selbstgebaute BiQuad ist auch nur grob zurecht gedengelt und tut ihren Job prima - Provisorien halten eben am längsten....


----------

